# PSE ThunderBolt



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*Hello and Welcome to AT!!*

We would need alittle more info, PSE made different configurations of the ThunderBolt, a one-cam and I believe 2 different 2 cams, The bow year model and cams would be a nice bit of info.

Most of PSE bows with adjustable Let-off have draw-stops that you can move to another hole to change it. I am not sure on this bow as I don't know what cams are on it.


----------



## vic2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for reply,
I look through the bow and can't find any additional info. I think that the bow is from 2000 or 2001, single cam, draw length is adjusted by screw stopper that sits in hole #6 (#6,6,7,8)on the cam, on the same side says PSA LMR and on the other side of it it says 6R and it has provision for attaching the string in three posts (#1,2,3)and it is on #1.
Maybe this will help a bit.
Thanks
Vic


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

That sounds like the lightning cam. What does the drawstop look like.


----------

